# donate your map



## alsih2o (Jan 13, 2004)

please, place any map you have here.

 save commentary on how pretty and cool or cheap and trashy maps are for somewhere else, as it will make it easier for all of us to find a map.

 please post only mpas anyone can see. if your game group needs to be kept from it please post it later on, so that anyone can use this resource.

 thanks.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes!  Just what we need.

Firstly, we need to include the link to WoTC's map-of-the-week archive.  Because there are some really good maps in there.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/mwa/archive2003


----------



## RC Hagy (Jan 13, 2004)

Edit: Thankee, die_kluge. It would figure the one link I do not check...   
Let us try the normal size (checked it and works for now). There is the link in my sig also.


Anti-alias'd - Normal size


A little mem heavy, so a link for the daring (or the evil ones with broadband). 


Hagy


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 13, 2004)

That link isn't working, but the link in your sig seems ok.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 13, 2004)

Djinni's dungeon

This is an Al-Qadim map I used many years ago.

Area #2 houses three levers.  The levers move the circular structures left or right depending on whether the lever is pushed forward or backwards.  Pulling the levers down rotates the structure counter-clockwise.  Lever #1 moves the structure 5 feet.  Lever #2 moves it 6 feet, and lever #3 moves it 7 feet.  Standing at the ends of the hallways to the right or left the PCs can verify the movement and measure it if they make an attempt (since the outer wall is stationary).  As the map indicates (though in a foreign language - actually, just gibberish, since spells don't translate it), moving the levers down 1, 2, 3, 3 will rotate the structure 25 feet, which is enough to align room #3 up with room #5.   This alignment has to be perfect or else the door to room #5 won't open.  There are large boulders that move into the rooms adjacent to room #3 that will fall into those rooms to raise the door to room #5.

The rest, you can fill out however you like, obviously.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 13, 2004)

Another Al-Qadim map wherein two djinnis are fond of playing Chess (using real people as pieces) in room #9.

Area 5 takes some 'splaining.  The spiral staircase descends into the room, but doesn't actually touch the floor.  It stops about ten feet above the floor.  So, PCs have to just jump down.  When they land on the floor, it reverberates with a hollow sound.

In the far corners of the room are 4 very large steel spheres.  The room itself balances carefully on a point right below the center of the room.  Anyone that moves towards the edge causes the floor to slant from their weight.  Only via spells such as flying, or levitating, or by counter-balancing their weights can the PCs get from one side to the other.  I've had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 13, 2004)

A house.

1. living room/foyer
2. music room/study
3. kitchen
3a. privy.
4. dining room
5. understairs closet
6,7,8,9. bedrooms
8a. office


----------



## Ferret (Jan 13, 2004)

RC Hagy said:
			
		

> Anti-alias'd - Full size
> 
> 
> A little mem heavy, so a link for the daring (or the evil ones with broadband).
> ...




Mwahahahaahahah

On a more serious note:


----------



## pogre (Jan 13, 2004)

Early campaign world map
http://www.compet-edge.com/story_hour_2/new_campaign_map_gm_web.jpg


Local Area Map around Zandyrium 

City of Zandyrium based on 14th Cent. Constantinople/Byzantium 

If you need a really big (high reolution) tiff of any of the maps let me know.


----------



## d4 (Jan 13, 2004)

here's my hex maps site.

and there's some of my CC2 maps here (along with some other neat images).


----------



## Breakstone (Jan 14, 2004)

A map of the local area I've been running the characters through. Nothing spectacular, but hey, what the heck:

http://breakstone.freezope.org/mapofworld.jpg


----------



## Glock_9mm (Jan 14, 2004)

*LEVEL ONE*





*LEVEL TWO*





*LEVEL THREE*





*LEVEL FOUR*





*LEVEL FIVE*





*Note:* I have plenty more but Im to lazy to post them.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 14, 2004)

Some of you may recognize this as "Targ Ak'ala Beng" from Bluffside.  It also appeared in ENWorld Journal #1, but Ed Bourelle redid it.  Here is the original.

It's a goblin fortress, but could be anything, I suppose.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 14, 2004)

Beholder cave

Seems to me that, with their disintegrate ray, beholders are the perfect creatures to build dungeons and cavern complexes.


----------



## ConnorSB (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's a cave structure- a lair of some kind.


----------



## Silveras (Jan 14, 2004)

Abandoned Dwarven outpost where they used to watch the surface world.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 14, 2004)

something I have been working on...

May have some cities soon!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 14, 2004)

My old Map Whenever Threads

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=57237

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55999

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55573

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54570

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54799

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54784

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54556

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54369

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54151


----------



## Old One (Jan 14, 2004)

*A couple from Faded Glory...*

Starting town and area in my Faded Glory Campaign...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 14, 2004)

OK, I previously posted this in the wrong thread, then deleted my flavor text, so I gotta re-write everything. This is a generic temple of Lolth, insertable pretty much wherever you might need one.

1) *Main Cathedral.* This is where all public rituals are held. The pillars soar up into the high, vaulted ceiling, splitting into a beautiful pattern resembling that of a spiderweb on the way up. This visual effect is amplified by the webs of the monstrous spiders that make the vault their home. These spiders - of various sizes - will defend the temple if it is attacked, but otherwise are satisfied with their diet of slaves. The floor of the Cathedral is covered with a huge mozaic of a stylized spider. At the junction of the spider's two segments stands the altar where rituals and sacrifices are performed. A cleric is always on duty here, keeping the place tidy, greeting visitors, performing basic religious functions, and going and getting her superiors if required.

2) *Antichambers.* These twin rooms are as far into the temple as most visitors ever get. They are well furnished but not ostentatious with a couch, table, several comfortable chairs, and artwork and tapestries of images sacred to Lloth. Clerics meet visitors, sell magic items, arrange spellcasting, and handle other business here. Unless privacy is requested, there is always a guardian in each room restricting access to the rest of the temple. Depending on the importance of the temple, this guardian could be a member of the local city guard, a medium-power undead, or even a golem. The doors into area 2 can be locked, but generally are not.

3) *Main Hall.* Most social functions of the temple take place here, including education, eating, and (rarely) merrymaking. The walls are lined with inset braziers to provide warmth. There are several long tables, benches, and simple chairs here. The walls are covered in frescos of sacred images. The ceiling is domed to a 20' peak down the center. At any given time from 5 to 20 acolytes/clerics can be found here, with assorted servents and slaves.

4) *Kitchen/Laundry.* The servents and slaves prepare food for the temple here, and maintain clean sets of robes and bedding. Most of them sleep here as well, huddled around the cook-fire.

5) *Stores.* Crates and baskets of various foodstuffs and goods required for the operation of a temple are stored here.

6) *Acolytes Dormitory.* This is where the acolytes sleep. There is room for 40 acolytes in these 10 rooms, but most temples only have from 10 to 20 at a given time. Each room contains two simple bunk beds and four footlockers. The footlockers generally contain basic religious texts, spare clothing, the odd personal effect, and a small amount of money. The rooms are not decorated in any way. Men, even servents, are not allowed in the bedrooms.

7) *Priestess's Chambers. *Most temples never need more than three full-time priests. In minor temples they will be from 3rd to 8th level, and in major temples they will be from 8th to 15th level. The rooms are nicely furnished with beds, desks, rugs, wall hangings, and art, though they stop just short of being luxerious. Servents are only allowed in the rooms under direct observation. These rooms are generally where the Priestesses will craft items.

8) *Vault/Treasury.* This chamber is only ascessable via a secret door from the Head Priestess's room. Depending on the importance of the temple and the contents of the vault, the entrance may be warded magically or have mechanical traps. Each temple maintains a treasury of 2000gp to cover expenses. Profits in excess of this amount are converted to gems and secretly transported to the main temple. Stockpiles of crafted items (for sale or emergency use) might be found here, as well as gem-components for raising/animating the dead.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's the map to a Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion regularly used by the PCs in my game:







1. The Great Hall. 
2. Exercise and practice room, complete with closed pit. Also used as stables.
3. Chapel to Calphas.
4. Library with comfortable chairs and a cozy fireplace.
5. Bathroom with hot and cold tubs. Primarily used by dwarves.
6. Dwarvish barracks. Sleeps 30 in bunk beds.
7. Dwarvish common room.
8. Splinder's bedroom.
9. Agar's bedroom.
10. Velendo's bedroom.
11. Tao's bedroom.
12. Women's bathroom. Connected to library by narrow hallway (21) for the convenience of female Defenders.
13. Mara's bedroom.
14. Galthia's bedroom.
15. Men's bathroom.
16. Malachite's bedroom.
17. Nolin's bedroom.
18. Small chapel to Moradin.
19. Small chapel to Galanna.
20. Small chapel to Aeos.
21. Narrow (3 ft. wide) hallway.

1 square = 5'.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 14, 2004)

A link to a map detailing the continent that my players are currently stranded on:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=56985


----------



## Phineas Crow (Jan 15, 2004)

Here is a link to the thread of my dungeon maps which I frequently add to:


http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=73423


and here is one of my world maps:


----------



## MythosaAkira (Jan 15, 2004)

Various maps from my campaign world:

Mythosa Maps


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 15, 2004)

Here is one free for use for anybody that would like it - Just credit Eosin the Red as the cartographer.


----------



## Conaill (Jan 16, 2004)

Argh! Anyone know where all the Mor's End threads went to? I had some really nice Inn layouts in there...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 17, 2004)

A labyrinth. As opposed to mazes, there's no side-passages in a labyrinth. Just one long, twisty corridor.

Suitable for a hedge garden, druidic grove, or whatever.


----------



## ConnorSB (Jan 17, 2004)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Argh! Anyone know where all the Mor's End threads went to? I had some really nice Inn layouts in there...




here's a few of them... i didnt actually find the submissions thread...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=43187

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=46807

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=43536

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=43263

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=42597

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=43940

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=44749


----------



## ConnorSB (Jan 17, 2004)

This thread has loads of maps:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=43442


----------



## shivamuffin (Jan 18, 2004)




----------



## RC Hagy (Jan 19, 2004)

*Second Map*

Sleigh Bells Ring...


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 22, 2004)

I've toiled for the last two weeks on these three maps.  Enjoy.

Modron's Enclave -

(these maps stack on top of each other, and the gears are encased in a mountainside (dotted lines show the caves that are carved out to make way for the gears).  On the second level, the gears open up into cavern.

Enjoy.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 22, 2004)

second level

Modron enclave -


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 22, 2004)

Top level

Modron enclave -


----------



## Trainz (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's a map I did this morn'


----------



## Henry (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know if this will help, but recently I put together some sample "poor people" dwellings at 1 inch = 5 feet scale to use in my Forgotten Realms game.

I will attach both the Acrobat PDF, and a JPG of the items I built. 

They are meant to be printed out at full size, and cut out for use on a battlemat or similar.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 23, 2004)

Alsih20, were you going to create a gallery for all this stuff?


----------



## Conaill (Feb 9, 2004)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Argh! Anyone know where all the Mor's End threads went to? I had some really nice Inn layouts in there...



Aha! Big thank you to Lalato for pointing me to the Mor's End threads on the old boards. Here's the layouts for the Inn I posted over in the Craft & Trade thread:





and the basement level, complete with alchemist lab cum microbrewery (note the books on the coffee table):


----------

